# Kelligrl



## JMNYC (Nov 27, 2005)

Is the Nick Drake of the gaining world.

Both left a little material evidence of their time in their respective worlds---Nick's time was late 60's London, KG's was in the 1998-2000 cyber world---save for the hard copies of BULGE and BUF with her on the cover---but speculation about their lives and motivations and the circumstances of their departures from their worlds have reached a near-frenzy---and as years go by, the interest is more, not less.

Those who loved KG, same as those who love Nick Drake, are seemingly in two camps---the ones who say "What's all the fuss?" and the others who hold the person in question in exalted status, forever.

Both camps assign motivations to the person in question which may or may not be true, from the logical to the ridiculous, and each speculation results in a flurry of new discussion.

Some say, "Enough! There are enough (gaining women) and (new singer-songwriters) ! We ought to give our energy to what exists, not to what used to exist." The frenzy nevertheless continues.

Both camps salivate at the thought of "undiscovered" Drake and KG material, even if it's not up to the standards which caused us to go nuts in the first place.

Each camp thinks KG is "their" KG, and Drake is theirs. Each penetrated us in a personal way. We spend our time with each subject by ourselves, imagining she is growing and posing just for us, and he is singing just for us.

Each camp has people who knew the subject. Each isn't saying much of anything beyond what's publically known.

As time goes on, the photos seem more rare, and so do the recordings.

I personally am enjoying this, and I think some day, if someone cares enough to really chase this, we will find out what became of Kelligrl. 

And somewhere, somehow, I have to think she is following this in some way, and smiling at the fuss, as Nick would have done.

http://www.robinfrederick.com/nd2.html 

View attachment Nick-Drake.jpg


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm responding to your post out of pity, dude. I saw "zero" replies and I didn't want you to have a bad day or something.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate that. Y'know, a guy can get a complex!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 28, 2005)

A matter of 12 hours? Jeeze talk about an ego.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

It's late. I'm tired. I just skimmed your post, saw the word "penetrated", snickered dutifully, and made a mental note to try again later, after sleep. 

I felt badly about the dearth of responses, too, though, so here you go. I'm sure it's a very clever post! :reassuringpatonhead





 (I really will read it tomorrow). :kiss2:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Who's Nick Drake?

Sorry, I really don't know.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 28, 2005)

Ahh, never mind. I was feeling verbose...


----------



## simon_squarepants (Nov 28, 2005)

Well there was no way I was going to get through the original post (I have no idea who Nick Drake is, nor am I especially desperate to expand my knowledge boundaries just yet... I have to preserve some of my shattered youthful innocence!) but may I just say HURRAH for another Kelligrl post. As long as we keep focussing on the same carousel of subjects we can be sure to never let in any of those infuriating "new" ideas and people that turn up now and then. 

Personally I think its been far too long since we debated the pro's and con's of feederism, with some feeder giving an in-depth essay on the matter, explaining how it all comes from caveman times and how its all a sign of love, to counter the outraged BBW who thinks a man should love a woman no matter what size, colour, height, or musical preference.

*sigh* Happy memories...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> but may I just say HURRAH for another Kelligrl post. As long as we keep focussing on the same carousel of subjects we can be sure to never let in any of those infuriating "new" ideas and people that turn up now and then.



Erm...I think you're reading quite a lot into JMNYC's post. It was actually meant to be satirical, I believe. Quite clever, actually.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Nov 28, 2005)

Well I suppose you must be one of those clever clogs who actually knows what the thread is about LOL... for me, having never heard of whoever it was he was talking about, its just another kelligrl post... 

*sits back down in idiot's corner*


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi 5, Carrie...thanks...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> Well I suppose you must be one of those clever clogs who actually knows what the thread is about LOL... for me, having never heard of whoever it was he was talking about, its just another kelligrl post...
> 
> *sits back down in idiot's corner*



LOL....no worries, really. Is a clever clog a good thing, I hope?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

JMNYC said:


> Hi 5, Carrie...thanks...



Sticking my nose in where it's not needed? Always a pleasure.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 28, 2005)

So does this mean we can look forward to seein' the K-Grl in a Volkswagen commercial soon?


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

Carrie strikes me as a bright egg. A very, very bright egg. 

If I were assembling a foursome of Dim women (so to speak, haha) with whom to have coffee and chat, she'd so be invited. And I know who the third would be. But I don't have anyone in the 4th position, yet.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Jes said:


> If I were assembling a foursome of Dim women (so to speak, haha) with whom to have coffee and chat, she'd so be invited. And I know who the third would be. But I don't have anyone in the 4th position, yet.


Me! Me! Pick me! I'm not doing anything that day! Pick me!


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Me! Me! Pick me! I'm not doing anything that day! Pick me!



Lady, who do you think was no. 3? 

*smooch*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Jes said:


> Lady, who do you think was no. 3?


Cool. We'll call ourselves The Ladies Who Lunge.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

I would pee myself, I'd be so excited to have coffee with you two.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Got Kelligrl on the horn. Wants to be our 4th.

~ Boteroesque Babe, bringing it back around to topic since 1985


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Got Kelligrl on the horn. Wants to be our 4th.
> 
> ~ Boteroesque Babe, bringing it back around to topic since 1985



Dammit. This was a perfectly good thread hijacking until then, BB. 



D, btw)


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I would pee myself, I'd be so excited to have coffee with you two.



Ok, maybe a Depends Adult Diaper rep would have to be our 4th, then. And we'd limit Carrie's coffee intake. It's a diuretic, you know.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ok, maybe a Depends Adult Diaper rep would have to be our 4th, then. And we'd limit Carrie's coffee intake. It's a diuretic, you know.



No, no, my mom raised me right. I'd pee before we went out.


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2005)

JMNYC said:


> [Kelligirl] is the Nick Drake of the gaining world.



then...
Brooke is Phil Ochs
Melanie Bell is Tim Buckley

and maybe...
Layla is Woody Guthrie
Teighlor is Pete Seeger
Cindy G. is Bob Dylan
Brie is Leonard Cohen
Heather is Donovan
Terra is Van Morrison
Gaining Goddess is Jonathan Richmond
Dreamer is David Gray


----------



## Mitz (Nov 28, 2005)

And Evoc8tive is Sam Kinison.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

That would make me the Wendy O. Williams of the gaining world.

(scrounges for electrician's tape...)


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

fatlane said:


> That would make me the Wendy O. Williams of the gaining world.
> 
> (scrounges for electrician's tape...)




Ok, who else has gone to see WOW? With her show? And by show, I mean: WOW naked, covered in whipped cream (shaving cream?) and...uh...well, the whole show was her ----ing herself with the microphone. That sounded cray-zee over the PA system, let me tell you.

All of my stories are odd, lately.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

Jes said:


> WOW naked, covered in whipped cream (shaving cream?) and...uh...well, the whole show was her ----ing herself with the microphone. That sounded cray-zee over the PA system, let me tell you.



----ing herself with the microphone? _Amplify_ing herself with the microphone? Because that's what they're for, y'know, Jes.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Haven't seen her, but I heard things.

I heard things.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 29, 2005)

Saw the Plasmatics in concert right after the release of their first elpee - no more or less extreme than watching Lux Interior of the Cramps fellate his microphone, I thought, though Wendy had nicer breasts . . .


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2005)

Carrie said:


> ----ing herself with the microphone? _Amplify_ing herself with the microphone? Because that's what they're for, y'know, Jes.



You are totally on for Big Girl Coffee Talk. 

I think I've decided on my 4th invitee....

and then I'm gonna turn my attention to getting myself some action b/c I am not getting any younger.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> You are totally on for Big Girl Coffee Talk.
> 
> I think I've decided on my 4th invitee....
> 
> and then I'm gonna turn my attention to getting myself some action b/c I am not getting any younger.



That can be one of the subjects at Big Girl Coffee Talk - we can strategize about hapless males and stuff. 

Ooh, and who's #4?


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 29, 2005)

i would love to be a guest on the show. as long as i sit in the middle between the 4 lovely ladies


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> i would love to be a guest on the show. as long as i sit in the middle between the 4 lovely ladies



Flattery gets you everywhere, so you will be our guest of honor.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet 

ill bring the snacks.


----------

